# Programmas / Software >  PCI slota izmantošana

## abidox

Tad nu atkal uzmācos ar netradicionālām idejām un jautājumiem!!!

Jautājums gan šoreiz vienkāršs - kā programmēt PCI slotu vajag lai varētu padot on/off signālu un 2 frekvences uz PCI Slotu.
domāju taisīt nelielu uzprikti PCI slotā liekamu tās divas frekvences ir zem 50 kHz un on/off var būt arī uz atsevišķiem piniem.
Tātad kā varētu visvienkāršāk uztaisīt programmiņu kas ieslēdzot palaiž abas tās frekvences un turpina darboties tik ilgi, kamēr tā tiek izslēgta (aizvērta)? ēl jautājums vai uz PCI var patod pastāvīgu signālu vai tikai impulsus?

Zinu, ka daži teiks, ka var to visu uz COM vai kā tur sauca to otru portu - nē paldies tas man soreiz neder

un vēl jautājums - kā ir ar portatīvo datoru PCI portiem (iem, kur liek BT, Wirless uc lietas)?

----------


## Delfins

Tie, kas teica, ka COM, teica praktiski pareizi.. tikai tavā gadījumā tas varētu būt arī USB/Bluetooth/LPT.
Bet lai iekārta strādātu visur un vienmēr - labāk USB/COM,.. jāuzraksta tikai draiveris un jāsalodē plate.

PCI tagad reti kur bšu sastopams un loģika krietni sarežgītāka + nevarēs uz laptopa uzlikt

----------


## Vikings

PCI tā nemaz nevar padot dažādus signālus uz kaut kādiem piniem, tas Tev nav LPT. Tur var padot kodu, kas liek uz plates esošajam procesoram vai programmējamajai loģikai ieslēgt kādā no savām izejām vajadzīgo frekvenci.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Jautājums gan šoreiz vienkāršs - kā programmēt PCI slotu vajag lai varētu padot on/off signālu un 2 frekvences uz PCI Slotu.


 Dajebkas. Under old good DOS. Piemēram.
Signāls un frekvences? Nu nu. Tur vēl bišķiņ dzelzi vajadzētu piebūvēt.
Hint: ņemam t.s. Prototype Card (gatavs izstrādājums -  maketplāksne, uz kuras jau ir buferi un adresu dešifrators).
Va arīdzan būvējam paši. Iestumjot to visu adresu laukā 0x300...0x31F (parasti tās ir rezervētas tieši šādām lietām un vajadzībām).



> un vēl jautājums - kā ir ar portatīvo datoru PCI portiem


 Bez problēmām! PCcard štepselis pēc būtības jau tas pats vien ir.

Patiesībā tēmas aizsācējs laikam tā īsti nestādās priekšā visu šito būšanu...

----------


## abidox

USB ir neprāts jo tur vajag USB kontrolieri un tas tikai veikalā pērkams un spraust kautkādus puļķus pie PC negribās jo pietiks jau ar audio vadiem, kas ies uz to uzparikti (nepārklausījāties - uz to ikārtu nevis no tās) principā nebūtu ju pretenzīju pret COM/LPT, bet puļķus negribu. Protams to mantiņu varētu arī uzlodēt tāpat, bet tās rekvences tā  sarežģītāk dbūt

----------


## Vikings

Sarežģītāk dabūt divas frekvences, kuras ir zem 50kHz? Eu nu beidz... Nosauc frekvences, būs risinājums.

----------


## Delfins

> USB ir neprāts jo tur vajag USB kontrolieri


 un kas musdienas nav uz kontroliera?




> vajag USB kontrolieri un tas tikai veikalā pērkams un spraust kautkādus puļķus pie PC negribās jo pietiks jau ar audio vadiem


 vads jebkura gadijuma bus vajadzigs, un ja pci kontroliera chips lubančika tirgū pie tomātiem noperkams, tavuprat?

un runajot par frekvencem - labak neatkarigs modulis, pec iespejas tuvak iekartai, bet kontrole pec iesp. vienkarsa interfeisa - usb(virt. com)/com/lpt

----------


## Slowmo

Labāk stāsti uzreiz, ko Tu ar tām frekvencēm darīsi, citādi kaut kāds murgs sanāk.
PCI, manuprāt, ir pats galējais variants. Kur problēma caur COM portu mikrokontrolierim padot komandu, lai tas izejā ģenerētu nepieciešamo/nepieciešamās frekvences? Visu pasākumu var paslēpt nelielā kastītē datora iekšpusē, ja ir tāda vēlme.

----------


## abidox

FM stereo raidītāju lai varētu skaņu padot uz radio vai centru (ap 30 m radiusā) un nepiedāvājiet man te miroontrolierus - izmantoju tiai to, kas pa rokai

----------


## JDat

> FM stereo raidītāju lai varētu skaņu padot uz radio vai centru (ap 30 m radiusā) un nepiedāvājiet man te miroontrolierus - izmantoju tiai to, kas pa rokai


 Jā un pa rokai tev noteikti būs PCI kartes dev kits, vai arī to ar pats uztaisīsi? No detaļām kas pa rokai mētājas. Zini ko. Laikam nelasīji ko tev pirms pus gada rakstīju: http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.p...p=60100#p60100

Gribētu redzēt kāda tev PCI karte sanāks no K561 sērijas mikrenēm un KT315 tranzistoriem.  ::

----------


## ddff

> FM stereo raidītāju lai varētu skaņu padot uz radio vai centru (ap 30 m radiusā) un nepiedāvājiet man te miroontrolierus - izmantoju tiai to, kas pa rokai


 Tas ir piektdienas peecpusdienas joks? Vai arii Riigaa ienaakusi leeta marihuaanas partija?

ddff

----------


## ansius

> Riigaa ienaakusi leeta marihuaanas partija?


 nee, gan jau jaunatne atradusi lētāku alternatīvu...  :: 




> FM stereo raidītāju lai varētu skaņu padot


 kits no argus un beidz takš smīdināt tautu...

----------


## abidox

> kits no argus un beidz takš smīdināt tautu...


 šis jau nopietnākām lietām lietojams  ::

----------


## SnacK

::  
Tas nu tiešām ir nopietns raidītājs!

PCI interfeiss ir krietni nopietnāks par to Argusa plati...

----------


## abidox

> Tas nu tiešām ir nopietns raidītājs!
> 
> PCI interfeiss ir krietni nopietnāks par to Argusa plati...


 PCI varbūt arī ir nopietnāks jo tam daudz plašākas iespējas, bet man no tā nopietnā interfeisa tik divas nieka frekvences izdabūt vajag, jo analogā variantā stabilu frekvenci dabūt pagrūti un arī detaļu jūra

----------


## Vikings

Bļin, ka tev saka - bez papildus dzelža no PCI neko izdabūt NEVAR!

----------


## ansius

abidox, beidz muļķības postēt un izlasi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conventional_PCI

----------


## sharps

abidox. Cilveekiem buus taisniiba. Uz PCI frekvenci (33MHz) dod pati maates plate. Taadeelj ja tu gribi dabuut vajadziigo frekvenci buus vajadziigs dzelzis, kas tev ar daliitaajiem/reizinaataajiem dabuus vajadziigo frekvenci.
Bez jebkaadas pieredzes PCI PCB traseeshanaa neiesaku kjerties klaat. Protams ja ir ljoti liela veelme apguut ko jaunu, tad uz priekshu. Tik njem veeraa ka PCI ir izmirstosha paraadiiba. Tagad jau jaastraadaa ar PCI express. Te nu PCB traseeshana ir veel nopietnaakaa liimenii.
Varbuut shis arii noder apgaismiibai:
http://www.plxtech.com/applications/electronics


PS
Portatiivajos ir miniPCI.

----------


## abidox

Cik saprotu tad tie 33 MHz ir domāta taktsfrekvence, bet to vajadzīgo frekvenci varētu izdabūt arī piemēram tā, ka padot vieninieku un nuļļu virkni (piemēram secīgi 100 vieninieki tad 100 nulles (33 MHz/200=165 KHz) tālāk jau tās vieninieku un nuļļu virknītes ar filtriem varētu pārvērst analogā signālā lai tālāk izmantotu shēmas vajadzībām.

P.S. minētais projekts gan tikai vairāK EKSPERIMENTA PēC jo vienmēr jau paiek iespēja: PASTŪZIS + TUMBAS datora izejā =)
P.P.S īsti gan neizprotu jēgu tam PCI-E - tagad uz viņa kabina videokartes bijušā AGP vietā - bet vai no tā kas uzlabojās? - domāju, ka pagaidām tas viss tikai lai slauktu naudu no cilvēkiem ķipa lielāka krāniņa pēc.

Es uzskatu, ka labāk ir atīstīt kautko vienu un tā līdz pilnībai nekā reizi 10 gados mainīt slotu lai sāktu attīstīt ko pavisam jaunu (diemžēl PCI-E nav nekas revolucionārs tāpēc arī neredzu jēgu turklāt 64 bit sistēmas arī maz ko dod ja neskaita M$ visādus aero u.c. draņķus, kas prasa tik daudz resursu, bet praktiska labuma nenes - pietiek jau ar to, ka tirgo portatīvos ar VISTA vai 7, kautgan dzelži knapi pavelk =((()

----------


## ansius

atmet to muļķīgo domu par PCI, ISA vēl ok, samērā vienkārši, pci vairs nav tik vienkārši...

ja tev vajag ģenerēt stabilas frekvences korekts risinājums ir vai nu ģenerators ar kvarcu, vai PLL ko vadi ar uC

----------


## Slowmo

> īsti gan neizprotu jēgu tam PCI-E - tagad uz viņa kabina videokartes bijušā AGP vietā - bet vai no tā kas uzlabojās? - domāju, ka pagaidām tas viss tikai lai slauktu naudu no cilvēkiem ķipa lielāka krāniņa pēc.
> 
> Es uzskatu, ka labāk ir atīstīt kautko vienu un tā līdz pilnībai nekā reizi 10 gados mainīt slotu lai sāktu attīstīt ko pavisam jaunu


 Pēc Tevis teiktā sanāk, ka mēs mierīgi vēl tagad varētu iztikt ar ISA slotiem un kartēm. PCI-E, ja nemaldos, ir 3x lielāka datu caurlaidība kā AGP. Kā arī tiek nodrošināta iespēja saslēgt vairākas kartes paraleli tiltā. Uz AGP nekas tāds nav iespējams.

----------


## Delfins

abibox totālu sviestu dzen, pat wiki nejēdz izlasīt interfeisu caurlaidspēju. kur nu vēl pēc datasheet apskatīties aptuvenu realizāciju.
pēc būtības PCI un citi sloti nav domāti frekvenču ģenerēšanai, bet datu pārsūtīšanai.

Protams, ir izņēmumi, kad uz LPT porta mēģina midžināt LED-u un t.t. bet tikai viena iemesla pēc - viegli piekļūt "pin"-am.

----------


## Vikings

Tu vispār lasi ko citi raksta?Tu nevari tā pat vien uz piniem padot kādu vien signālu gribi, arī taktssignāls Tev nepalīdzēs. Vajag vēl adresācijas shēmu, kas atpazīst, ka dati ir domāti tieši šim blokam. Vēl jo vairāk, ja gribi dabūt ārā skaņu, ar vienkāršu frekvenču ģenerēšanu nekas nesanāks, jo skaņa takš sastāv no daudzām frekvencēm. Un vēl daudz nianses, kuras neuzskaitīšu, jo tā pat jēga ir maza. Abidox, izbeidz dzīt sviestu, iemācies, kā strādā PCI un nekaitini cilvēkus. Ja šitā cietpaurība turpināsies, tēmu slēgs ciet.

----------


## sharps

> P.P.S īsti gan neizprotu jēgu tam PCI-E - tagad uz viņa kabina videokartes bijušā AGP vietā - bet vai no tā kas uzlabojās? - domāju, ka pagaidām tas viss tikai lai slauktu naudu no cilvēkiem ķipa lielāka krāniņa pēc.


 Ja nemaldos, tad AGP 2.0 4x aatrums ir *1066MB/s*, bet PCI-E 1.1 x16 aatrums jau ir *4GB/s* .


Attieciibaa uz gataviem risinaajumiem varbuut pacheko sho. http://www.plxtech.com/applications/electronics. katram risinaajumam ir savs chips un tam nepiecieshams draiveris. taa kaa tas nav tik vienkaarshi pasham visu uzcept no nulles, kaa tu iedomaajies.

----------


## Delfins

Vienīgais ko var ieteikt, meklēt kādu gatavu dev-boardu, bet nebūs lēti.
bet ātri gribēšana pāries, jo jāizlasa kaudze ar dokiem, ar nosacījumu, ka ir dziļas priekšzināšanas.

Var palasīt Epja topikus, pie kā tas noved.

----------


## abidox

> Tu vispār lasi ko citi raksta?Tu nevari tā pat vien uz piniem padot kādu vien signālu gribi, arī taktssignāls Tev nepalīdzēs. Vajag vēl adresācijas shēmu, kas atpazīst, ka dati ir domāti tieši šim blokam. Vēl jo vairāk, ja gribi dabūt ārā skaņu, ar vienkāršu frekvenču ģenerēšanu nekas nesanāks, jo skaņa takš sastāv no daudzām frekvencēm. Un vēl daudz nianses, kuras neuzskaitīšu, jo tā pat jēga ir maza. Abidox, izbeidz dzīt sviestu, iemācies, kā strādā PCI un nekaitini cilvēkus. Ja šitā cietpaurība turpināsies, tēmu slēgs ciet.


 Kurš teica, ka gribu skaņu no PCI dabūt laukā - vajag tikai pilottonim un R-L switchingam - skaņu taisos no skaņas kartes pievadīs

----------


## Delfins

Es nesaprotu, ko tu tur čakarējies.. nopērc Fm transmittera kit-u un tik stum signālu iekšā no PC.

----------


## Vikings

Tas it nemaz neatceļ to, ka no PCI iespējams izdabūt tikai ļoti komplicētu signālu kuram vajag dzelzi, kas to atšķiro no visiem pārējiem PCI esošajiem datiem. Takš ņem un reiz palasi kas tas PCI tāds ir lai saprastu, ka tas nav tā - aj, vot, sagribējās, uzmočīšu kaut ko uz PCI.
Lai gan patiesībā man ir vienkāršs risinājums. Ņem vecu dēli ar PCI un izfēno PCI slotu. Izprojektē divas plates - vienu uz kuras liekas PCI slots un uz kuru pienāk skaņas vadi pie diviem random izvēlētiem piniem. Otru plate spraužas Tevis izveidotajā PCI slotā un uz tās liekas FM transmiteris. Un voila - Tev ir custom mātene ar skaņas ieeju un custom PCI karte ar transmiteri. Dažu nenozīmīgu nianšu dēļ tā gan ir nesavietojama ar standarta PCI, bet tas pofig, uz Tavas mātenes strādās.

----------


## sharps

Man apmeeram topika autora ideja pieleca. Kaadeelj tev nepanjemt gatavu skanjas karti un uz/pie vinjas nepiekjiileet to FM transmiteri klaat. Nebuus tev jaachakareejaas ar PCI kaa taadu.

----------


## JDat

Sharps un Vikings!

Autoram vajag dabūt stabilu 38/19 kHz toņus lai varētu darbināt stereoenkoderi priekš FM.
Tieši 38/19 kHz dēl šamējais piesējās pie PCI slota ar domu ka var raustīt kādu PCI pinu ar 38/19 kHz frekvenci.

Autor! Bulšit tas ko tu gribi! Paņem kādu no kitiem un uztaisi transmiteri un miers. Nav tik dārgi lai neizpiestu liekus 10 Ls no ESF naudām un neuztaisītu.   ::

----------


## abidox

> Sharps un Vikings!
> 
> Autoram vajag dabūt stabilu 38/19 kHz toņus lai varētu darbināt stereoenkoderi priekš FM.
> Tieši 38/19 kHz dēl šamējais piesējās pie PCI slota ar domu ka var raustīt kādu PCI pinu ar 38/19 kHz frekvenci.
> 
> Autor! Bulšit tas ko tu gribi! Paņem kādu no kitiem un uztaisi transmiteri un miers. Nav tik dārgi lai neizpiestu liekus 10 Ls no ESF naudām un neuztaisītu.


 
šitais labais - vienīgi žēl, ka ESF nefinansēs man to kitu lai es varētu skaņu pārraidīt uz rādžiņu =(, bet ideja inčīga

----------


## Delfins

JDat, man drīzāk pārsteidz "apgalvojums", ka nav pašu frekvenču ģeneratoru, jo redz tur detaļu pa daudz  :: , bet visticamāk šis jau ir salicis to "stereoenkoderi" un raidītāju no "kas zem rokām pagadās, kas ir", bet tik šis te trūkst. Pretruna uz pretrunas.

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā: nav pašu ģeneratoru. Ja ir tad, nestabili, tāpēc arī gribās 38/19 kHz no PCI pina nozagt.
http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=5111
Rekur sākums tai epopejai. 
PCI būvēšana izmaksās vairākus simtus, bet FM kits 10-30 Ls tikai.


Galu galā tas ir santīmu pišanas process. Tā pat kā šeit: http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=4935

Pilnīgs tvdx variants ar skolnieciņu laukos, kuram nav kapeikas.

----------


## abidox

> Galu galā tas ir santīmu pišanas process. Tā pat kā šeit: http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=4935


 
a pričom tur šis??? šitais verķis uz COM porta jau ru saitos piemeklēts tikai telefona-donora (diemžēl modelis nezināms) IR diodes raspinofkas nezināšanas un dziļa slinkuma jautājums.

Ja runājam par FM tad raidītājs (paštaisīts) jau 1,5 gadus mētājās pa atvilkni, bet esmu izlepis cilvēks - vajag stereo citādi neuzskatu par pieņemamu taisīt. stereo enkodēšanas princips jau nav sarežģīt trakākais ir tas 38/19 kHz brīnums kaudgan paldies, ka pacilājāt veco tēmu jo ņemot vērā to, kā raida LV radiostacijas tad zinu, ka uztvērējs tāpa tiks galā jo uztvērējs ir daudz sarežģītāks nekā raidītājs =)))

vienīgi raidītājā ir 2 galvenās problēmas: dabūt gatavu 38/19 kHz ģeneratoru un nodrošināt stabilu nesējfrekvenci ar pietiekamu raidītāja jaudu (pēdējais manā gadījumā atkrīt man vajadzīgās niecīgās jaudas dēļ)

P.S. ja var lūgt tad kāds paskaidrojiet kā īsti tas kvarcs jāpieslēdz (līdzīgi kā kondiķis vai kā) un ka panākt lai attiecīgais kvarcs strādātu vajadzīgajā frekvencē (ir dzirdēts par harmoniskajām frekvencēm - tjipa 10kHz kvarcs var strādāt arī 20kHz vai kautkā tā)


P.P.S. nu par PCI gan laikam nav jēgas

un vēl par PCI-E nepiekrītu jo tos 4Gbps reāli varbūt var izmantot tikai kādi 10 -15 cilvēki LV, kuri:
1) ir entuziasti
2) kam tas PC maksā 1500+LS neskaitot moni, klavu, peli u.t.t.

un nedomāju, ka arī ārzemēs tādu cilvēku būs sevišķi daudz, bet teiksim normālam advancētajam jūzerim tie 4Gbps tikpat neko daudz nemainīs

----------


## JDat

Nekomentēšu ko tu tur sarakstīji.   ::  

Tā pat neskatījies te:
http://www.electronics-diy.com/BA140...ransmitter.php
http://electronics-diy.com/store.php...m_transmitters

Paķēru ideju par 38 kHz kvarcu. Nav īsti tas ko vajag, bet  varbūt ka derēs.

http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...lues%3D1002262

----------

